# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Custom Actions: Recommendations?

## Tikka7mm08

Have decided on 260AI build. Don't want a 'borrowed' 700 action but something else like Nesika, Stiller.

Anyone got a build where they would were really happy with the action? I might be keen to try the Hardy action, looks good.

----------


## Shootm

Ask Tui_man2 he built a rifle on one not so long ago.

----------


## scoped

Defiance getting used a bit apparently. Just remember youll need to import something like that.

Hardy action.. just another 700 clone

Few cheap sakos on trademe at the moment too

----------


## camo wsm

I have a stiller at the moment really happy with it but would
Like to try a hardy out as well, have had a defiance all nice actions.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im using a Stiller on my 338 Edge, really impressed with it.

Dean Maisey has sharp prices on the stiller actions

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Get a Stiller or Defiance, job done  :Have A Nice Day: 

I have used three Stillers on clients rifles, very impressed.

The Stiller will be cheaper & easier to get than the Defiance, if cost is an issue.

----------


## lost

Single shot or magazine?  Target shooting, tactical or hunting?  

Would like to throw the Kiwi made Barnard in there, easy enough to get, bloody good actions.

Another action to throw in would be Surgeon..

----------


## ebf

Barnard SM, jewel trigger, gives you loads of stock options

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks. Ideall bottom metal with box mag detacbable. Purpose med/LR hunting/target. Barrel is a Proof Research carbon fiber suppressed, stock will be Senator.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Jewell trigger too. I would like to be able to work the bolt without breaking the cheek weld....if possible?

----------


## camo wsm

> Jewell trigger too. I would like to be able to work the bolt without breaking the cheek weld....if possible?


Blaser?  :Grin:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL...would've been BRADS but someone who will remain unnamed bet me.

----------


## Cartman

Fuxk gimps one still on trade me isnt it . 4 ks a good price

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I saw that and 6.5x55 ideal...but want to build my own lightweight now.

----------


## R93

> Jewell trigger too. I would like to be able to work the bolt without breaking the cheek weld....if possible?


Then buy a blaser😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## camo wsm

> I saw that and 6.5x55 ideal...but want to build my own lightweight now.


Maybe a senator stocked r93?  :Cool:

----------


## R93

> Maybe a senator stocked r93?


I am hoping there will be such a thing😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

I think you would have to let your existing stock be pulled apart to make that happen, given the bedding system?

----------


## lost

Christensen do mate a carbon stock for the R93.. LJP has one and it sure is light!!!! $$$ though..

----------


## R93

> I think you would have to let your existing stock be pulled apart to make that happen, given the bedding system?


Piece of piss. Just need the senator to be ready to receive it. Won't be needing the original stock if it all works as it is supposed to anyway, so not a problem.
Been waiting to see one for a while as they are being worked on now.😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

That would be a game changer.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Those Defiance actions are very nice....emailed Tracy to ask about the Stiller Tac 30 action.

----------


## Sidney

Google and Youtube "Mausingfield" actions

remington m700 footprint with controlled feed and several other improvements...

----------


## Shamus

> Google and Youtube "Mausingfield" actions
> 
> remington m700 footprint with controlled feed and several other improvements...


Would have to get first prize for the most hideous bolt knob ever  ...

----------


## Sidney

yep - lol

----------


## Proudkiwi

Aside from that it looks pretty cool..............no.......I am NOT building any more customs...........NO........I'm NOT............................got a link to the manufacturer?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nice action...US$1600 so getting a bit rich for me. DED says Stiller are a m700 clone too...I guess most are, just prefer something a step up from a stock 700.

----------


## Barefoot

> DED says Stiller are a m700 clone too...I guess most are, just prefer something a step up from a stock 700.


So what your saying is you need a Savage action - something that works straight out of the box and doesn't need blueprinting  :Wink:

----------


## Bryan

Tikka action? 😆

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nothing against Savage as never owned one. But happy if that continues  :Wink:

----------


## camo wsm

> Nice action...US$1600 so getting a bit rich for me. DED says Stiller are a m700 clone too...I guess most are, just prefer something a step up from a stock 700.


Dean Maisey is the one for stillers mate and they are by no means
A stock 700 action just the same footprint that's all, makes life easy for stocks etc

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Ah...righto will call him in the morning!

----------


## tui_man2

I would a hardy over a stiller any day of the week, stiller are the bottom of the line custom actions price wise you still have alot of play in the race ways, gaps amd loose bolt release. Hardy are very well finished amd better priced for what you get in return.

Most clones are rem700 based.

I have a ti xtreme am peirce ti as well as a couple of bats but all are dearer. 

Hardy would be my choice or you would be better off with a tricked out rem accuracy wise over a stiller in my opinion. . . .

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I would a hardy over a stiller any day of the week, stiller are the bottom of the line custom actions price wise you still have alot of play in the race ways, gaps amd loose bolt release. Hardy are very well finished amd better priced for what you get in return.
> 
> Most clones are rem700 based.
> 
> I have a ti xtreme am peirce ti as well as a couple of bats but all are dearer. 
> 
> Hardy would be my choice or you would be better off with a tricked out rem accuracy wise over a stiller in my opinion. . . .


I would love to see the Ti Pierce action.

Seems to be a little heavier than a Std Rem LA, if you can believe specs the internet

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I agree Tui Man...down to Surgeon and after speaking DED this morning a Christianson for $2495 that includes bottom metal, timney trigger, and carbon fiber mag! Need to researxh that...email and call in Dean but not heard back.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Spoke with Dean - very knowledgeable as you would expect - Surgeon no longer supply bare actions... Damn.

----------


## dfmaisey

> I agree Tui Man...down to Surgeon and after speaking DED this morning a Christianson for $2495 that includes bottom metal, timney trigger, and carbon fiber mag! Need to researxh that...email and call in Dean but not heard back.


Phoned back just before lunch - thanks for leaving a message. No email received at all so not sure what happened there??? Didnt even know this thread was running, too busy working!! ( thanks for the heads up KG  :Have A Nice Day:  )

Yes, i stock and sell stillers, they are a good custom action at a good price, and not just a rem clone or dollied-up remmie. There are significant upgrades/improvements over the rem700 action design. See the threads running in my commercial advertisers section for pics and details.  Bolt/bore clearance is normally about 0.002" on diameters not "sloppy" at all - similar to what you will see on a barnard etc, which are also very good actions, but not lightweight. Cheers.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks again Dean, will check commercial section - forwarded email I sent to 'info' address...and just received the dreaded MS Outlook message delayed...here is the original in case lost in ether or I got address wrong:

-------- Original message --------

Date:24/03/2015 8:33 AM (GMT+12:00) 
To: info@gunsmith.co.nz 
Cc: 
Subject: Custom Rifle Action 
Hi Dean

Am in process of putting together a 260AI with Proof Research CF barrel and Senator stock. Trying to land on an action and for no good reason don't want to doll up a m700 action.

I would like to have the m700 footprint for simplicity with Senator stock but with detachable mag. Can you tell me about the Tac 30 and Surgeon actions?

Rifle purpose is lightweight LR target/hunting. 

If you don't mind I will call you later today....

----------


## tui_man2

Must have had alot better ones them I have them dean as mine would be nowhere close tm .002 clearance in race ways but that why you get what you pay for can't expect them to be right up there when they are the lower level custom. 

I would build off then for clients but not recommend them if starting out.

But it's personal choice is main thing as long as they are happy, everyone has different thoughts amd likes. Makes it the best think of going custom. . . .

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Surgeon no longer supply bare actions


Surgeon havent supplied bare actions for probably 3 years. They are also really heavy.

Defiance Actions are the shit!!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

They have great reviews. Not sure who supplies locally.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

591SA Repeater | Surgeon Rifles

----------


## Dytek

Bat or nesika!

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Deadeye Dicks - New Products


Not the cheapest but looks solid....

Christensen Custom Action | Trade Me

a Touch cheaper

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Have to factor in bottom metal, trigger, and mag is included so... not so bad? I just can't find any reviews  :Sad:

----------


## Dytek

They are quite new as Christensen used to use rem actions. Nice actions! Should buy a hardy action and put it in the cupboard mite be quite the collectors piece one day!!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Mate got enough stuff in the cupboard + safe queens. This is going to be used!

----------


## Dytek

If you wana use it get a Christensen, bat or nesika it would seem the hardy has had a few issues

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Don't know if it is... Doesn't look like it on Trade Me

----------


## Tikka7mm08

...but the Hardy is brand new...too soon for issues...what have you heard? Leaning towards the CA action...might have to look harder for a review.

----------


## Dytek

I was looking at one but seems there has been a few issues with materials ie hardness nitrating of parts or lack of? Parts galling I'm sure these issues will be fixed in time!

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Hmmm  :Sad:

----------


## ChrisF

GAP Tempest .
They sell rifles & actions .

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I think Gap are Defiance.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Sort of. Defiance make actions for a number of shops including GAP. They make them to the shop's spec's and label brand them accordingly. They are fucking nice actions. Best turn bolt I've used.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

They look great alright. Not seen one in NZ....?

----------


## BRADS

> They look great alright. Not seen one in NZ....?


We played parse the parcel with one a while ago.
Was VERY nice. 
Nicest turn bolt I've ever used., as Proudkiwi said
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ad.php?t=15491


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Any idea who brought it into NZ?

----------


## Proudkiwi

Me.

----------


## ChrisF

YES & NO , 

The GAP Tempest is GAPs design , and it IS not made by Defiance , it is made by another machince shop , and IS only available from GAP , as a complete rifle or action .
The Templar uses a action from Defiance .

----------


## ChrisF

The GAP Tempest , is very nice , think of it as a lite weight AI AW action that fits into a rem700 foot print , and runs a 10rd AW mag , its a full dia bolt and has a 60 degree lift , and IF its like the AW action , its very smooth & quick , and should feed very well , as the AWmagazine was made for the AW action .

----------


## Proudkiwi

I've just seen the Tempest and holy fuck is it ugly!!

Looks like a Barnard. Nasty!

And no, it's not a Rem700 drop in replacement either because of the extra section forward of the recoil lug.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

went for defiance deviant hunter.

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Where did you score that from?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Terminator Products have ordered.

----------


## kokako

They sure are nice......

----------


## BRADS

> Attachment 35401
> 
> They sure are shiny......





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nice...might dura/cera coat mine.

----------


## camo wsm

> Attachment 35401
> 
> They sure are nice......


Is that yours @kokako?

----------


## kokako

> Is that yours @kokako?


Nope! But I also have an action on the way........

Not to sure about the name "Deviant Hunter" sounds like I might be cleansing the earth of pediphiles!

----------


## kokako

> Nice...might dura/cera coat mine.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

I do like desert tan  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

UPDATE: Defiance action (with a MSRP of USD1330) landed and cost is $3171inc GST. Is roughly 40-50% more than anticipated. Seems very extravagant to me...bite the bullet or pull the pin (I have both on hand)??

----------


## longrange308

seams abit steep to me, id stick to the blaser

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Already bought Proof Research barrel and suppressor on basis of action price being realistic - $3.1k vs Definance vs 'value'...seems high quality low value? If you know what I mean. Have kindly been offered refund of $2k dep as we were both surprised at how the price jumped.

----------


## scoped

wow 3000 is a lot, I probably wouldn't pay more than 15-1600 for that action

----------


## mikee

I would say that's about what I would have expected by the time currency conversion, freight, customs  and GST and allowing for a reasonable margin for the dealer.
Actually looking at that I would say bugger all margin for the dealer given he is required to now sort any issues (god forbid shit happen) under the CGA.

Custom guns are never cheap but I would say go for it.
At a guess

----------


## tui_man2

Abandon ship. . . . .

Find something else for way less coin or sell the other half of the gun it comes with to cover. . . .

----------


## kokako

> UPDATE: Defiance action (with a MSRP of USD1330) landed and cost is $3171inc GST. Is roughly 40-50% more than anticipated. Seems very extravagant to me...bite the bullet or pull the pin (I have both on hand)??


Keep it. Yours will be one of a few only in NZ. They are a top product.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

yep she is stunning...and GST, customs, shipping, etc all add up with the dealer kindly not taking a margin despite all the time required to process it...especially this end thru Customs.

----------


## stug

Wow, that is a lot of coin, BUT you only have to buy it once, but you get to keep it forever. It will be a pretty stunning rifle by the sound of it.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks Stug.

----------


## Proudkiwi

I probably could get that landed to my door for about $2800 but paying the extra $300 would be well worth it to not have to fuck around sorting paperwork and dealing with any drama if it went wrong.

I'm curious about how much you thought it would be?

Personally I would still do it but you're gonna want to hang on to it cos NO ONE in NZ is gonna pay you what you will want for it when it comes time to sell......trust me. Been there, done that.

As mentioned it will be one of 4 max in NZ

It's only money......

----------


## Friwi

Have look at the end of the Remington catalog, you can buy a complete action for us$285 
https://secure.viewer.zmags.com/publ...d#/27f2b9ad/19

For the price of one defiance , you could buy 4 remingtons... I know it is not the same, it is like comparing an Holden with a Bugatti .

----------


## Tikka7mm08

LOL...a Ford rather than a Holden.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

If I go ahead...$3174 action, $2250 Proof Research Barrel and suppressor (already paid), $650 trigger and bottom metal (hinged), $900-s$1k Senator stock. Not allowing for gunsmith time to put together. It is a Bugatti!

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

What about a full nz made rifle  barnard trueflite and a show grade Kevin Gascal stock wallnut 
Would shoot fantastic aswell as look good would be a range gun more than hunter though

----------


## 7mmsaum

Im Fairly sure that Kevin gascal has retired, and is not taking on any more work

----------


## Proudkiwi

> If I go ahead...$3174 action, $2250 Proof Research Barrel and suppressor (already paid), $650 trigger and bottom metal (hinged), $900-s$1k Senator stock. Not allowing for gunsmith time to put together. It is a Bugatti!


Still less than I paid for my GAP. Just saying  :Have A Nice Day: 

Also, and no disrespect to any builders/gunsmiths/whatever's here, but who are you going to get to put it all together? I have found that gunsmiths like at GA Precision leave every gunsmith I've ever come across in NZ so far in the dust it isint funny.

Maybe get someone over there to put all the parts together then ship it over in one go as a complete rifle?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

It would be too much to send all back and forth to the States. 260AI lightweight for hunting mainly.

----------


## robhughes-games

you must have a veeeeerry understanding missus! I would tend towards a Nz made action at that price. Whats the weight difference between that and a barnard

----------


## robhughes-games

ps. Just realised your just down the road. im waipara.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Well took the plunge and bought it...didn't think Terminator was going to give it up! Thanks Greg for all the help, keeping me informed on progress throughout, and securing a very special action. Look forward to posting pics of the completed project. Now to sell that S&B Zenith!!

----------


## veitnamcam

> you must have a veeeeerry understanding missus! I would tend towards a Nz made action at that price. Whats the weight difference between that and a barnard


Not many options there.

----------


## Friwi

For the final price you are going to pay for your rifle, you could have gotten a Christensen . It is not a Bugatti but not far from a Ferrari :-)

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Decision made. Not going to pick over the bones of it.

----------


## veitnamcam

The way I see it you get what you want and will be happy with it,cost comes into it of course but you balance what is important to you vs cost.

for instance I have never owned a Remington and I never will.

----------


## mikee

> The way I see it you get what you want and will be happy with it,cost comes into it of course but you balance what is important to you vs cost.
> 
> for instance I have never owned a Remington and I never will.


Heathen, Sakos are gay (and heavy)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tahr

How can a rifle be "gay" ??

Strange.

----------


## veitnamcam

> How can a rifle be "gay" ??
> 
> Strange.


All my firearms are happy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Barnard first choice - Stiller second as they do LH as well ....if you go Stiller, go the whole Maisey hog and do it right ... just sayin...

----------


## veitnamcam

> Heathen, Sakos are gay (and heavy)


But apparently not as gay/heavy/expensive as a Blaser

----------


## mikee

> But apparently not as gay/heavy/expensive as a Blaser


True. Both seem to like changing owners.....................often. 

As far as the original topic, buy once, cry once (assuming you can afford to) sure as shit it will cost more than you wanted to spend but so what, life is like that.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's it! the 303 is coming for a walk next time!

----------


## kokako

> Barnard first choice - Stiller second as they do LH as well ....if you go Stiller, go the whole Maisey hog and do it right ... just sayin...


Have you compared a Stiller and Defiance side by side?

----------


## camo wsm

> Have you compared a Stiller and Defiance side by side?


Yup and I thought the defiance was nicer on the GA Norma mag
Than the stiller on my lrm but not that much nicer either way I think most Would be happy

----------


## veitnamcam

> Yup and I thought the defiance was nicer on the GA Norma mag
> Than the stiller on my lrm but not that much nicer either way I think most Would be happy


do you have the gear and are you competent to measure tolerances/concentricity ?

----------


## camo wsm

> do you have the gear and are you competent to measure tolerances/concentricity ?


I think you already know the answer to that question cos if I did I wouldn't have to pay People to build rifles for me... I'm talking about overall fit finish and Feel of the action hence the comment of 'nicer' not 'better' as Both rifles shot extremely well and where put together by good gunsmiths With top bits. I would assume tolerances etc would be similar with both being good Quality custom actions?

----------


## veitnamcam

One would assume so but without actually checking could never know

----------


## von tempsky fan

Defiance actions seem to be held in higher esteem than stillers in the USA , GAP precision now seem to use the Templar action which is the  Defiance deviant  so must be good .

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Stiller Actions | PrecisionRifleBlog.com

Interesting article on bolt actions from the States. Surgeon lead the pack, Defiance big increase, Stiller 80% decrease in popularity. No doubt all good actions...I like the Defiance for its very small tolerances, primary extraction, integral lug and integral 20MOA receiver.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

*Should say based on past 3 years overall, but Defiance overtook them last year.

----------


## tui_man2

Or a hybrid

----------


## steven

> Have decided on 260AI build. Don't want a 'borrowed' 700 action but something else like Nesika, Stiller.
> 
> Anyone got a build where they would were really happy with the action? I might be keen to try the Hardy action, looks good.


I would go for a Barnard action myself as its up there in quality and accuracy and its NZ made.

----------


## stug

> Or a hybrid


Tell us more.

----------


## Toby

> Tell us more.


It has one chode of a bolt

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Had to google chode.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Well took the plunge and bought it...


Cool, who are you going to get to build it?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

East Coast Arms are putting together...their 'smith is down central otago.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here's the prototype of the new Eco-friendly truly custom action from Terminator products.

Still in its early stages of development, I need to ensure a steady supply of timber from sustainably managed forests.

Trying to locate a local timber strong enough for the action body is proving to be difficult, so have used an Aussie substitute for this one.



Uses a locally manufactured trigger & easy to source firing pin assembly.



Uses standard US threads for ease of manufacture & interchangeability of common parts.



Still working the shear strength of the bolt lugs, tuning the primary extraction for maximum performance & on a suitable sustainable solution for the stock.

If all else fails it will make a nice fire  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> Here's the prototype of the new Eco-friendly truly custom action from Terminator products.
> 
> Still in its early stages of development, I need to ensure a steady supply of timber from sustainably managed forests.
> 
> Trying to locate a local timber strong enough for the action body is proving to be difficult, so have used an Aussie substitute for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Uses a locally manufactured trigger & easy to source firing pin assembly.
> ...


Branching out and building something your self, going against the grain?. Wood it work? I think knott.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Gold.

----------


## mikee

> Here's the prototype of the new Eco-friendly truly custom action from Terminator products.
> 
> Still in its early stages of development, I need to ensure a steady supply of timber from sustainably managed forests.
> 
> Trying to locate a local timber strong enough for the action body is proving to be difficult, so have used an Aussie substitute for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Uses a locally manufactured trigger & easy to source firing pin assembly.
> ...


ba ha ha ha
Can't wait to see it with barrel installed, i assume you will have a lightweight "balsa" option which is fluted for maximum weight loss

----------


## DPT

> Here's the prototype of the new Eco-friendly truly custom action from Terminator products.
> 
> Still in its early stages of development, I need to ensure a steady supply of timber from sustainably managed forests.
> 
> Trying to locate a local timber strong enough for the action body is proving to be difficult, so have used an Aussie substitute for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> Uses a locally manufactured trigger & easy to source firing pin assembly.
> ...


I dont think that stick on serial number is legal! :Thumbsup: 

Go on build an ar lower out of wood!

----------


## tui_man2

Guess yours looks more functional then mine. .

----------


## Toby

The back of the bolt looks odd. Are you going to change that at all or is a dual purpose bolt? 

Good selling point I reckon. "Buy the abe action today, serves both you and your wife"  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

3 lug bolt head Abe? how doses primary extraction work?

----------


## ebf

@kiwigreg, you should import some bubinga or purpleheart - probably be easier machining steel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sneeze

> Gold.


So more getting to the root of the issue than  barking up the wrong tree

----------


## L.R

> 3 lug bolt head Abe? how doses primary extraction work?


Have you never seen a Barnard?

----------


## Kaimai Views

> Guess yours looks more functional then mine. .


Fkn lol you guys. Nearly choked on my cuppa! The wooden one will probably last longer too, and looks nicer!!  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Have you never seen a Barnard?


Ones I have seen are round?
I thought he made it?

----------


## von tempsky fan

what's wrong with the Hardy engineering actions? Haven't seen one in the flesh but the pics online look good .

----------


## camo wsm

> Guess yours looks more functional then mine. .


So what's the go with that beast Abe?

----------


## Kaimai Views

Faaark. Home made actions....?  Maybe check out the firearms safety section in a few months time. Or the next issue of NZ Guns for more public safety notices from Blaser.... Just saying.... big liability in making actions if things go wrong. Ask Brian Harre all about it....  :Sad:

----------


## Barefoot

> ba ha ha ha
> Can't wait to see it with barrel installed, i assume you will have a lightweight "balsa" option which is fluted for maximum weight loss


I would assume the barrels will be custom split cane with a budget conscious bamboo option?

----------


## mikee

> I would assume the barrels will be custom split cane with a budget conscious bamboo option?


That would be the "eco-friendly option"

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Mmmmmmmmm, Shiny  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Nice..mine the bottom one? Get it away alright? Did you bring the other 2 in for yourself?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Nice..mine the bottom one? Get it away alright? Did you bring the other 2 in for yourself?


Ones yours, should go today when I get the appropriate address from Mark.

Ones sold the other is mine if no one else wants it  :Have A Nice Day: 

I can feel another 300 Norma magnum in its near future  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

He said he sent it to you last week?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> He said he sent it to you last week?


Yes I got his dealers licence  :Have A Nice Day: 

Being rural delivery it can be interesting, NZ post don't, won't knowingly carry *anything* firearm related, not a problem until there is an issue, delivery times can be woe full. 

It pays to be a little careful, its only a cheap product, easily replaceable after all, insurance won't even cover half its value, if I had to make a claim it will take ages & "I'm sorry Sir that is a prohibited item, there is no cover"  

It will be at the Fastway depot tomorrow once I have that address  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## puku

> East Coast Arms are putting together...their 'smith is down central otago.


Is he in cromwell by any chance? I haven't met him but heard a couple of people talk of him. Desert guns or something?

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Yep sounds right....what they saying?

----------


## puku

> Yep sounds right....what they saying?


Is pretty decent apparently.
The proof will be in the pudding.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

So true...

----------


## crnkin

Ive seen Mark's smithing.

Used to work for Robbie, his work is top notch.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Brilliant.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> Is he in cromwell by any chance? I haven't met him but heard a couple of people talk of him. Desert guns or something?


I meet Mark and have few of my "little" rifles worked by him, he is a very nice guy and absolutely capable and precise, he will give his best in your project.
@Kiwigreg, if you still don't have his contact details i can send it to you.

Great rifle @Tikka7mm08, i may find a excuse to go and see Mark one of these  days.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Thanks Perri!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I meet Mark and have few of my "little" rifles worked by him, he is a very nice guy and absolutely capable and precise, he will give his best in your project.
> @Kiwigreg, if you still don't have his contact details i can send it to you.
> 
> Great rifle @Tikka7mm08, i may find a excuse to go and see Mark one of these  days.


Cheers Mate all sorted, talked to Mark numerous times now, have some brakes going to him for clients  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TeRei

There was an interesting comment by Chad Dixon in USA about the comparison of Custom actions compared to the humble Tikka stock action.He did not mince his words.

----------


## gimp

> There was an interesting comment by Chad Dixon in USA about the comparison of Custom actions compared to the humble Tikka stock action.He did not mince his words.


Link or summary?

----------


## BRADS

> Link or summary?


Custom actions are a waste of time.....
But most of us no that

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Downloads | Kinetic Research Group

Tikka Tolerances / Slop
05/08/2015
How do the Tikka actions compare to other non-custom manufactured actions?  

"Blueprinting" is one of the first recommendations that many gunsmiths offer clients with Remington actions.  Would you make the same advice to a client with a Tikka?

 How much slop does one see with a Tikka generally?



LongRiflesInc
Re: Tikka Tolerances / Slop
05/08/2015
First, we've done a whole bunch of these as full builds and barreled actions.   This "slop" thing that gets everyone so constipated, needs to die a slow painful death.  It's internet poison and all it does is peel dollars from your wallet from horse shit sales tactics.  You are ultimately left to suffer as a consumer/enthusiast.  The GS's who advocate this will later tell you he can only coat "half" of your action otherwise the bolt won't run. -do you paint a car and leave the door jams in bare steel?   Next, your bolt won't work when it gets dirty. . . blah, blah, blah.  We've all seen it, yet few seem willing to confront it.



All in the name of precision right?  How gay is that?  A gun that doesn't work unless the planets align and you pack your cleaning kit everywhere you go to enjoy your hobby?



There is nothing wrong with Tikka actions other than the factory barrels are torqued to absurd levels.  In 15+ years I've yet to see where this ultra tight "tolerance" bolt thing makes one shit of difference on a target.  The BR guys seem to swear by it.  These are the same guys that shoot "oversquare" 6mm's with 18" barrels resembling tractor axles at 300 yards and under from setups void of almost all human interaction.  I've seen hundreds of people offer all kinds of engineering term riddled theory, conjecture, and opinion.   Nobody that I'm aware of has sat down and conclusively proven any of it.  -and by that I mean going out and purchasing a broad menu of rifles chambered in an equally broad variety of cartridges with the full spectrum of barrel contours, lengths, throat lengths, neck ID's, etc. . .

Nobody.

Now wouldn't that be something to see.

It's apples and onions in the world the rest of us participate in.

Bottom line, pick your barrel and chamber.  Have it fitted up by someone who understands realistic/practical accurate gunmaking and go shoot the daylights out of it.  The Tikka is a really good piece and comes out of the box with a number of features that will cost you extra on other actions.



Good luck!



C.

Chad Dixon
President
LongRifles, Inc.
3570 Mayer Ave
Sturgis, SD 57785
605.490.2561
www.LongRifles, Inc.
Contact@longriflesinc.com

----------


## Looseunit

> I was looking at one but seems there has been a few issues with materials ie hardness nitrating of parts or lack of? Parts galling I'm sure these issues will be fixed in time!


you would think so , waiting on a rifle at the moment with galled up lugs , will advise on the outcome , been away 3 weeks now ,

----------


## BRADS

> you would think so , waiting on a rifle at the moment with galled up lugs , will advise on the outcome , been away 3 weeks now ,


They way you publicly run them down I hope Dan tells ya where to stick it.

----------


## Looseunit

> They way you publicly run them down I hope Dan tells ya where to stick it.


first off Brad I haven't run them down , I did post a photo of an experience we had with a can , no names were mentioned , it was everyone else that jumped on board and started the slanging . as someone who has a lot of dealings with different products and matters relating to the industry and forum related issues I have a lot to share , non biased .  

second , if he chooses to give back up service like telling the customer to stick it i'm sure those on here would love to know what to expect .

third , pull ya fuken head in , your the one slinging shit and stirring , you always seem to butt in and give your 2c worth when you have no involvement .

----------


## dfmaisey

> Downloads | Kinetic Research Group
> 
> Tikka Tolerances / Slop
> 05/08/2015
> How do the Tikka actions compare to other non-custom manufactured actions?  
> 
> "Blueprinting" is one of the first recommendations that many gunsmiths offer clients with Remington actions.  Would you make the same advice to a client with a Tikka?
> 
>  How much slop does one see with a Tikka generally?
> ...


Well, i wonder if chad came up with some of these blowhard comments after a few too many beers perhaps? Fkn lol.....  :Grin: 

Sure, the T3 actions are great for a general use hunting or varmint rifle, and for the money are hard to beat.
The 'bolt slop' argument though in regards to the T3 (or similar) actions is basically redundant where the cocking piece on the bolt and the sear face sit at 90 degrees. TOTALLY different story on actions like the Rem700 et.all which use an angled face on the cocking piece. On those actions excess bolt slop can create issues, not to mention all the other things that need tidying up on a remmy.

The T3 actions are a good choice for a semi-custom rifle on a budget for sure, but just nothing too big in the chamber department though.

----------

